# 8.05 LAP @ NURBURGRING



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

My R34 running low boost 440bhp 

This approx 8.05 min lap has a couple of seconds missing at the start due to the passenger not turning the camera on. 
The lap was done on a usual busy weekend at the ring.

The camera was held the passengers( ADAM ) hand as it was his own.

The shockers are on the way out but still a good lap ..Enjoy.

YouTube - My Skyline R34 GTR @ the nurburgring 8.05 min lap


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

Awesome lap mate

What tyres are you running ?

How close to the limit you you pushing, look so smooth its hard to gauge ?


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

Tyres are 2nd hand 888's not in the best condition but they are ok.

The traffic was heavy so kept backing off.. 

I managed a 7.57 the day before and there was traffic then aswell so may be one day i'll get a clear run. 

There is still more in there as still learning the cambers etc. 

Upto my 67th lap now. So time will tell esp when i get the suspension sorted.


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Great vid mate definitly looks like you know where your going!

Neil


----------



## Brian220 (Mar 10, 2005)

Really enjoyed the footage

You certainly looked like a pro


----------



## romITR (Feb 12, 2009)

Nice video 
And good flying !!


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

With that power i'm running i hope and on a clear run to get the time down. by 10- 15 seconds next year.
I know you can make up a lot of time with less weight but I didn't want to put the car on a diet.
So i'm only going to take passengers under 11 stone from now on.:chuckle: 

The misses qualifies but she's on a diet anyway.

So she's worth 10 seconds ...:chuckle:


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

Great vid and great driving if only I could drive half as good as that I would be a happy man, but sadly not at least I get to see how it's done . I don't think I would ever have the nerve or the skill to drive like that.:bowdown1:


----------



## cogtr (Feb 17, 2009)

very good vid thanks for sharing! opcorn:


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

A nice solid lap, definitely looks like you know what corner is arriving next. I've watched 100's of laps around the Nordschleife and I still can't remember what corner is arriving next... I'd love to go back over there again some day...


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

Min-e said:


> A nice solid lap, definitely looks like you know what corner is arriving next. I've watched 100's of laps around the Nordschleife and I still can't remember what corner is arriving next... I'd love to go back over there again some day...


Well should be going over twice next year.. 1st time should be around end of may time.. 
So if your fancy some tuition and a pax lap. Apply within..:runaway:

I'll keep your posted. Andy


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

MR-ROADRUNNER said:


> My R34 running low boost 440bhp


Your car loosing power Andy? It was 480 off boost before. lol











Tidy vid.

When are you out there next?


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

moleman said:


> Your car loosing power Andy? It was 480 off boost before. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes and no. I've replaced the apexi turbo's as they had done over 40,000 miles and were on the car when i bort it.. So the new ones on the same boost 1.2 bar which i always run when at the ring are a touch down on power. But they are the same power as before on high boost but we have to run them at 1'65bar as previous were 1.55 bar.. 

Next trip is next year . Will keep you posted as and when moleman. And cheers for the comments.


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

Nice video, I'd love to drive there someday. I'm always amazing at the ups and downs at Nur, such a varied circuit compared to Suzuka. Nice driving!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

that is incredible driving - I can only hope to get near 8 minutes sometime in my life.

That being said, I really want to see what kind of 'Ring time our modified cars can do, when the suspension is set up properly and we're running 600-800bhp, and Sabine is at the wheel.


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

Well i don't think i'd be letting Sabine in my car with 600bhp NO WAY.. 

Did you know.She crashes a lot .. When she crashes at the ring in the M5 ring taxi's they take them off at the other entrance so less people don't see.. 

She( Sabine )was totally un-heard of before being on top gear that includes in germany too..

But if your going to run full power before you learn the track . 

And i'd say this to anyone going over to the ring....Your going to learn less and it will take longer on full boost..


WHY! well i've learned a lot more with lower power.. As you learn the track easier with out having to fight all that power and the track together.
But a very good suspension set up is way more important that power..

I'll be getting under 7.50 mins on low boost.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

MR-ROADRUNNER said:


> Well i don't think i'd be letting Sabine in my car with 600bhp NO WAY..


I'd agree with that.

She's dangerous. She takes corners off people, drifts very close to other cars driven by joe public, etc, etc.

She is not liked by many of the regulars.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

MR-ROADRUNNER said:


> She( Sabine )was totally un-heard of before being on top gear that includes in germany too..


This is wrong........


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

Piston-Claus.


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

EvolutionVI said:


> This is wrong........


Well without getting into a debate.. I and many others who go to the ring only heard of sabine. When she apeared on top gear.. And although she is a local..If you actually speak to the locals as i have..They say She was nothing special untill top gear. So are the locals wrong too.:chairshot


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm not saying she is a good or bad driver, certainly her style at the wheel looks odd, but she did hold the Gp N tin top recorsd at the ring in a Ford Sapphire Cosworth, so she can't be THAT bad.

She was also on German TV well before the Top Gear episode that featured her, so she was well known in Germany before TG>

Cheers,


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

MR-ROADRUNNER said:


> Well without getting into a debate.. I and many others who go to the ring only heard of sabine. When she apeared on top gear.. And although she is a local..If you actually speak to the locals as i have..They say She was nothing special untill top gear. So are the locals wrong too.:chairshot


So she is just a successfull racecardriverin because she was on topgear......


Why in the world is she champion in the VLN (longdistance-raceseries on the ring) in 1998........id say this is far befor the Topgear-shooting......

How comes Topgear in UK know her,when she just came big because of it.....

Because she was the fastest girl racing the ring...simple as that....i dont care about the locals,facts are much better


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

Very good, some good driving by the people you overtook too - normally there are a lot of helmets holding people up 

Any pics of the car? Is it a manual or sequential shift?

I'm thinking an R34 is much better suited to trackwork than an R35!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

markM3 said:


> I'm not saying she is a good or bad driver, certainly her style at the wheel looks odd, but she did hold the Gp N tin top recorsd at the ring in a Ford Sapphire Cosworth, so she can't be THAT bad.


It's not about whether or not she is a good racer. On public days on the Nordschleife, she behaves like a dickhead, has no regard for others on the road and is very well known for it by regular Ringers.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

I saw her driving the ring taxi long before her appearance on top gear and most people I spoke to seemed to know her name. I guess her driving style is partly to do with having a car load of paying passengers who expect a fast lap. Really it's probably not the best idea ever with the public also on track but that's the 'ring for you. Both times I went on bike weekends there was someone killed while we were there and numerous car and bike crashes. Personally I enjoyed the fantastic roads to the 'ring up from Cochem more than the 'ring itself.


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

Mark B said:


> Very good, some good driving by the people you overtook too - normally there are a lot of helmets holding people up
> 
> Any pics of the car? Is it a manual or sequential shift?
> 
> I'm thinking an R34 is much better suited to trackwork than an R35!


The car is a normal 6 speed manual. With a bit of heal and toe thrown in..

I've just sold my r35 as the r34 which i've had for 6 years is much better suited as a drivers car and for track . Anyway......

Some pics









In to brunchen in the wet








.








In to brunchen in the wet


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Brilliant Vid and great driving, just left a comment on your You Tube page as well.........

What an amazing way to spend 8 minutes or so at work, watching Ring vids....


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

The Ring is Just so addictive. Roll on next year

Glad you enjoyed it.:thumbsup:


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

a really good lap, i usually get a bit bored with some peoples ring vids to be honest , but that was really good, very progressive:thumbsup:

kev


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

:thumbsup: Thanks


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

MR-ROADRUNNER said:


> The car is a normal 6 speed manual. With a bit of heal and toe thrown in..
> 
> I've just sold my r35 as the r34 which i've had for 6 years is much better suited as a drivers car and for track . Anyway......
> 
> Some pics


Very nice.

Can you expand on the R35 comment a bit more? Not trying to start a war, just very interested. I went round Spa in a GTR and it was neck breakingly fast  Suspect the R34 is a bit more involving?


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

Mark B said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Can you expand on the R35 comment a bit more? Not trying to start a war, just very interested. I went round Spa in a GTR and it was neck breakingly fast  Suspect the R34 is a bit more involving?


Yes in a very big way..Thanks and enjoy.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/110246-lost-its-x-factor.html


.


----------

